# New Jersey at Philadelphia 7:00 p.m.



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

This is the biggest game of the division.........Why no thread....Oh well Tip off is in 7 minutes ....I'll be posting

Here's the Preview:


Allen Iverson is looking for answers why the Philadelphia 76ers continue to be inconsistent this season. 

Iverson and the 76ers will try to find those answers as they host the Atlantic Division-leading New Jersey Nets and attempt to rebound from their worst margin of defeat this season. 

After pulling out a 125-124 triple-overtime victory against the Boston Celtics, the 76ers had one of their worst performances of the season in a 104-76 defeat Monday to the Washington Wizards that dropped them below .500. 

Philadelphia, which is second in the league averaging 102.1 points, had season lows in points, field goals (26) and shooting percentage (33.3). 


"We are not a consistent team," said Iverson, who finished with 17 points on 6-for-20 shooting. "We have been saying it all year and that is just the case. We are so many games in (the season), and we shouldn't be trying to find it (consistency), but that is what stage we are in." 

The Sixers, who have not won consecutive games since Dec. 18-21, have failed to get above .500 on three different occasions this month. 

Andre Iguodala scored 18 points, while Kyle Korver missed all seven of his attempts. Chris Webber, who had more personal fouls (4) than rebounds (3), scored a season-low nine points on 4-for-12 shooting against his former team. 

"It's just disappointing," said Webber, who had 31 points three days earlier against Boston. "Really disappointing that we lost by a lot like that." 

Philadelphia was also outrebounded 54-39 and forced just eight turnovers. 

"They beat us in every facet of the game," 76ers coach Maurice Cheeks said. "The way we got beat was kind of ridiculous. After halftime, there was no effort. We have to try some different things." 

Philadelphia, which snapped a three-game losing streak with a 107-95 win over the Nets last month, are playing New Jersey for the second time this season. 

The Nets won for the 11th time in their last 14 games Monday, a 97-92 win over the short-handed Indiana Pacers. 

Jason Kidd had 23 points, 10 assists and a season-high five 3-pointers for New Jersey, which snapped a three-game losing streak. The Pacers were without leading scorer Jermaine O'Neal (sprained ankle), point guard Jamaal Tinsley (torn biceps and elbow soreness) and Ron Artest, who hasn't played since requesting a trade last month. 

"It wouldn't have mattered if they only had five guys to play with," said Vince Carter, who led the Nets with 24 points. "Sometimes when a great player is not in the lineup, that's when a team is most dangerous because you play together and you play loose. That was in our mind before the game, and our goal was to jump on them early." 

The Nets, who had five players finish in double digits, outscored the Pacers 31-19 in the first period.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm watching also.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Starters were just announced and Korver is coming off the bench.....Salmons is starting :eek8: 

Dont know wether to cry or clap


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Nets went on a 7 - 0 run :curse: 


17 - 13 Nets
5:58 1st


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

15-4 run by nets and they now have a 17-13 lead. Dalembert has shown he is not a good passer while trying to thread a lob down to Chris Webber.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Thier havin trouble spreading the D without KK out there. Its raining threes on the other side.. :curse:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Well for what its worth they are scoring at will.....they are hitting some tough jumpers but there also getting to many wide open shots....geez 

25 - 17 Nets 

3:22 1st


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well wasn't that embarrasing for RJ?

Missed on the break when AI gave him the lane... then missed the SLAM. LOL

-Petey


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Philly's Defense is just terrible... :curse: ...I dont know how Cheeks can just sit there and not be red in the face screaming at the lack of intesity from the Sixers.....Man :curse: 

30 - 20 Nets 

End of the first


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The Nets Thread for this game is extremely active, check it out.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

the sixers are within 6, the games not over, but from what I can tell, they need to tighten up some. What else is new?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

76ers are really battling hard.

Trimmed the lead... down to 6.

Fun game.

-Petey


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

sliccat said:


> The Nets Thread for this game is extremely active, check it out.



I remember when our games use to be active as hell a year ago.......?????
But the Sixer board is turning to crap....I suck at analysing and grammar so I only do the bare minimum......But Geez where is everyone


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I went over to their board a while ago. I can't believe we are only down by 6 the way everyones playing. Kinda reminded me of the Boston game. Hopefully they come out at half in similar fashion to that game, ready to play some D and show some effort on both sides. If AI comes out heated and ready to get it done this could be a close game.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Guess not..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AI is shooting the 76ers back into the game!

8 points in like 2 minutes?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Iverson with 18 in 6 minutes?

WOW.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AI with 27, 19 in the 3rd?

He's a beast...

-Petey


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

You know Cheeks is a fricken retard Allen cuts it back to 8 and he puts him on the bench for the start of the 4th and were down 15 again un****ingbelievable what an ******* :curse: is he that stupid?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

After the 3rd quater when A.I was on the comeback and the Nets on thier heels.....CHeeks starts Korver, Randolph, Sammy, Barnes and Bradley.....WTF.....Cheeks is a weak *** coach......I Hate him and I thought I would never say this cause I hated (Obie) this man so much........BUT I WANT OBIE BACK....at least he threatend players.....At least he was a coach...Instead of this spineless, I want my players to love me, no coaching azz Cheeks......He's terrible


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

How retarded was that group of 5 he put on the floor to start the 4th..jesus


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> After the 3rd quater when A.I was on the comeback and the Nets on thier heels.....CHeeks starts Korver, Randolph, Sammy, Barnes and Bradley.....WTF.....Cheeks is a weak *** coach......I Hate him and I thought I would never say this cause I hated (Obie) this man so much........BUT I WANT OBIE BACK....at least he threatend players.....At least he was a coach...Instead of this spineless, I want my players to love me, no coaching azz Cheeks......He's terrible


Obie back is not the awnser he was horrible F a coach who doesnt know how to adjust A new coach might be the answer but Obie oooo hell nah


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Obie back is not the awnser he was horrible F a coach who doesnt know how to adjust A new coach might be the answer but Obie oooo hell nah



could we afford a new coach.....I dont know how much we gave cheeks....I would agree with a new coach cause I hated Obrien to with a passion....But cheeks is just damn stupid and not mean enough


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

You know the thing that kills me is I thought he was gettin smart after that boston game the way he subbed in and out. But then he goes to this i cant believe he became that stupid over night.

I'll tell you what I do expect tho is Allen to speak out and say something tonight he is not happy about this team one bit I believe there is something going on that we do not know about behind the scenes


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

King has to stick with Cheeks, I have a hard time believing the string that the Ed Snider is giving him is too long right now.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

NO NO NEVER, we stick with this lack thereof coaching, we're never gonna win. Mo's not the Answer, Randy's not the Answer, Chris Ford filled in for Ayers, NM or less, he wasn't a coach, JOB wasn't the answer, 3 coaches were hired in the last 5 yrs, I'm willin to make it 4, and I'm willing for it to be JOB.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

why Iverson leave early again? He lacks discipline IMO.


----------



## Faisal (Jan 18, 2006)

Or.. why Iverson still at Philly? He lacks ambition IMO.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Get out, you live across the globe, get out. AI IS ONE OF THE MORE DETERMINED PLAYERS EVER TO PLAY THE GAME. He's doing what Randy Moss did in the Washington game 2 yrs ago (He left, knowing they'd lose) I'd do the same too, considering I knew we lost by 30, just the other night. Maurice Cheeks's Offensive Philosophy? Webber, get your sorry *** brain in it, it's our D that's ****ed


----------

